# Hedge suggestions



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bees like privet. Not sure how fast it grows, though.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

You could consider a Washington hawthorn hedge. Untrimmed, hawthorns get about 25'. They have 2 inch thorns that can act a s a security hedge. Bees work the hawthorns well in our area. Just someonething to consider.


----------



## kspruiet (Sep 6, 2010)

Boxwood is a great evergreen hedge plant, but I not quite sure how it does in your zone. It blooms early in the spring and honeybees really get after it for early pollen. There are several varieties. Here in central IL, I handprune it to try to keep it at 4-4.5 feet. Really dense. Clippings are good for winter greenery. Some varieties grow taller than others. Only drawback is that sometimes it has a tomcat "spray" odor. Not good if it is under your sitting room window.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

for privacy it's hard to beat carolina saphires. they grow fast and respond really well to pruning/shaping. no blooms though.

i have a hedge of autum olives that provide a really good early pollen/nectar source, but they're not as private.


----------



## fritz_monroe (May 27, 2010)

I'll check out the suggestions. I don't think I'll go with carolina saphires since a big part is to give the bees some additional early forage.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Another option to consider is Hollies. Although not a very early bloomer, bees do like the hollies. Since they are "evergreens", they would have color year round. Many varieties to choose from. Something more to consider.

Shane


----------



## fritz_monroe (May 27, 2010)

I have so many holy trees and I cuss at them ever time I mow and they tear up my arms. So holly trees are out.


----------



## beekeeper1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Privet is very invasive, not good.


----------



## jim81147 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am in zone 4 and have lots of western sand cherry and lilac that both bloom early and heavy . Neither is an evergreen though .


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Chinese photinia


----------

